# Update on Underweight thoroughbred Amy.



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Any advice?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

If she's underweight, you're probably feeding her a high-calorie/protein diet? Could be the feed changing her. Or could be this is her nature (alpha-type mare) and she was starved to get her under control---never _taught_ manners.

First thing I'd do, give her only grass hay. Second get a trainer to help.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Beling said:


> If she's underweight, you're probably feeding her a high-calorie/protein diet? Could be the feed changing her. Or could be this is her nature (alpha-type mare) and she was starved to get her under control---never _taught_ manners.
> 
> First thing I'd do, give her only grass hay. Second get a trainer to help.


She's just turned nasty the past couple days!!!!:-( she was the sweetest little mare I have her on nutrena pro force fuel..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

She's likely just letting her true colors shine now that she has the energy and isn't feeling so weak. 

I went through something very similar with my 300lb underweight tb mare last year when I first got her. When she was underweight she was docile and very easy to handle. Now that she is up to weight she acts like the dominant mare she is. 

Just continue with groundwork as usual. If she is running from you when you try and catch her just 'walk her down'.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

MyBoySi said:


> She's likely just letting her true colors shine now that she has the energy and isn't feeling so weak.
> 
> I went through something very similar with my 300lb underweight tb mare last year when I first got her. When she was underweight she was docile and very easy to handle. Now that she is up to weight she acts like the dominant mare she is.
> 
> Just continue with groundwork as usual. If she is running from you when you try and catch her just 'walk her down'.


 I don't give in to her I make sure I follow through with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Update on Amy








Now being fed 7lbs a day on Tribute Kalm n ez and soaked beet pulp with unlimited Bahia 
Also getting ready to treat her for tapeworm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't feed her until she will stand and let you halter her. If she moves away, make her move OUT and go to work. She only gets to stand and take her rest, next to you and if she's behaving nicely. 

As for dominating the other 2 horses, she's just telling them who is going to be in charge. I woudn't interfere unless she hurts one of them. Usually it's just a couple of kicks, scuffs and a few bite marks. If they submit without any fusses, she may not go past "ugly ears" and clacking teeth.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

My rescued haflinger would also halter bolt from me, she simply didn't trust me and saw no reason to stay with me. Lots of ground work completely overcame this and now I can't be in her field without her at my side.

With regards to the others horses, it is just herd dynamics and they must find their own order. If she is turning very nasty and cornering and kicking another horse then you must separate them.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Don't feed her until she will stand and let you halter her. If she moves away, make her move OUT and go to work. She only gets to stand and take her rest, next to you and if she's behaving nicely.
> 
> As for dominating the other 2 horses, she's just telling them who is going to be in charge. I woudn't interfere unless she hurts one of them. Usually it's just a couple of kicks, scuffs and a few bite marks. If they submit without any fusses, she may not go past "ugly ears" and clacking teeth.


Today she was quite the you know what I walked in to pasture and she was pinning her ears at me and the 22 year old gelding (who was just walking next to me) and I then started to wave her off (she didn't like that) trotted of throwing her head around and making quite a fuss so I went to making there feed and I hear them and she's turned around with her butt to him kicking out at him and pinning them ears.. 
Ran her off again so walked to the stalls (they are run in stalls) and she runs past me to chase him off and starts spinning and bucking and kicking and making a fool out of her self so I then again RUN HER OFF. My theory is when there like that to make them move their feet

Am I approaching this right what would you do..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Today she was quite the you know what I walked in to pasture and she was pinning her ears at me and the 22 year old gelding (who was just walking next to me) and I then started to wave her off (she didn't like that) trotted of throwing her head around and making quite a fuss so I went to making there feed and I hear them and she's turned around with her butt to him kicking out at him and pinning them ears..
> Ran her off again so walked to the stalls (they are run in stalls) and she runs past me to chase him off and starts spinning and bucking and kicking and making a fool out of her self so I then again RUN HER OFF. My theory is when there like that to make them move their feet
> 
> Am I approaching this right what would you do..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't interfere when it's just "pasture justice". BUT! I don't allow any foolishness once I enter the pasture. Anybody pins ears at another horse, tries to run another horse off, or even thinks of spinning and kicking, promptly gets chased off by me. I carry a whip most of the time, rarely have to even think of picking it up. Once in a while, I will forget but an empty bucket bounced off of 'em gets their attention in that case. I will send the offender out away from the herd and every thing just STOPS until I have run them out and they stay out. Once every one else is calm, and behaving, if the offender wants to come back in, they are allowed in only so far as they behave. The minute an ear goes back or she gives the "stink eye" to another horse like she thinks she's boss, I chase right back out again. It doesn't take too many times of making dinner real late or just chasing her out because I'M THE BOSS MARE AND I SAY SO and pretty soon, they all calm down and mind their manners when I'm in the pasture. Pretty much now, with mine, I just say, "ah ah........" and look at them sternly and they settle down. 

Do you have separate run in stalls for each horse to eat in?


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I don't interfere when it's just "pasture justice". BUT! I don't allow any foolishness once I enter the pasture. Anybody pins ears at another horse, tries to run another horse off, or even thinks of spinning and kicking, promptly gets chased off by me. I carry a whip most of the time, rarely have to even think of picking it up. Once in a while, I will forget but an empty bucket bounced off of 'em gets their attention in that case. I will send the offender out away from the herd and every thing just STOPS until I have run them out and they stay out. Once every one else is calm, and behaving, if the offender wants to come back in, they are allowed in only so far as they behave. The minute an ear goes back or she gives the "stink eye" to another horse like she thinks she's boss, I chase right back out again. It doesn't take too many times of making dinner real late or just chasing her out because I'M THE BOSS MARE AND I SAY SO and pretty soon, they all calm down and mind their manners when I'm in the pasture. Pretty much now, with mine, I just say, "ah ah........" and look at them sternly and they settle down.
> 
> Do you have separate run in stalls for each horse to eat in?


Yes there separate and Amy gets locked in hers. I know there gonna have there sinuses but I don't like it when I'm in the pasture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just thought I would post the brighter side of Amy
Hanging out in her stall








Her buddy (when she's not mean lol)
















_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Yes there separate and Amy gets locked in hers. I know there gonna have there sinuses but I don't like it when I'm in the pasture!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK! Separate feeding areas is perfect. I would close everyone out until I had laid their supper, then I'd let them in 1 at a time, and close them in. Amy would always be the last one served. I would carry a whip and keep sending her out until she stood quietly in front of her eating area. 

Here at home I have a long narrow alley that comes off the back of the barn and is fenced with electric tape and has a gate. They all line up outside the gate and come in one at a time to their stalls, which is where they are fed. I let them in in order of seniority unless that one is acting like a brat. I don't allow heels in the air, nasty ears or biting while they wait. If someone gets ugly they get chased away from the gate. We've been doing this for years, and I haven't had to send anyone away from the gate in quite a while. I have a couple who just can't stand still at the gate, so they will walk up and down the fence line once or twice to relieve their energy, then they come and stand for just a minute and I let them in. No crowding, no fussing allowed. Each one gets walked into their stall and closed in, they eat, then if it's nice I let them back out.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> OK! Separate feeding areas is perfect. I would close everyone out until I had laid their supper, then I'd let them in 1 at a time, and close them in. Amy would always be the last one served. I would carry a whip and keep sending her out until she stood quietly in front of her eating area.
> 
> Here at home I have a long narrow alley that comes off the back of the barn and is fenced with electric tape and has a gate. They all line up outside the gate and come in one at a time to their stalls, which is where they are fed. I let them in in order of seniority unless that one is acting like a brat. I don't allow heels in the air, nasty ears or biting while they wait. If someone gets ugly they get chased away from the gate. We've been doing this for years, and I haven't had to send anyone away from the gate in quite a while. I have a couple who just can't stand still at the gate, so they will walk up and down the fence line once or twice to relieve their energy, then they come and stand for just a minute and I let them in. No crowding, no fussing allowed. Each one gets walked into their stall and closed in, they eat, then if it's nice I let them back out.


The barn I board at is set up alittle different the barn is in the pasture and feed room is not attached here's a idea layout lol not the artist just giving you idea 








So needless to say they meet me at the gate and make a huge fuss behind me while I walk tofeed room so I keep running Amy off then while I'm in feed have to keep door open to watch them (that's when she was turned around kicking out at him) I then make feed buckets and continue my walk to the barn to put in there stalls Amy is first stall closest to feed room (see my swing out doors lol) she just started doing this "dance" outside the door making sure the gelding doesn't go in her stall I then make her walk on her own into the stall and stand to the far left out of my way and wait till I pour the food and move out of the way then lock her in and go feed the other horse..


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^That sounds like a dangerous setup up, with any horse. It's asking for trouble.

I agree to carry a whip in with you.

It's not her food that's the issue here.

Slightly OT but do both your horses need cribbing collars?


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> ^That sounds like a dangerous setup up, with any horse. It's asking for trouble.
> 
> I agree to carry a whip in with you.
> 
> ...


I don't necessary like the set up... It puts me in harm's way they don't come at me just eachother but still not safe I know.. 

She is only like this when feed is involved if I go out not at feeding time there mellow and no issues..:-(

And no only Amy cribs the other horse is barn owners horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The mare is threatening to come at you, and it's obviously not ideal for them to fight with each other, and is easy to get caught in the middle. I would ALWAYS carry a whip in that situation.

I would _definitely_ change that if possible.

So this is a boarding place? Can you put the horses in and then feed? Or maybe set up the next feeding while they are eating?

This sounds so dangerous I'd almost say it's better if they just got food thrown over into the pasture, and forget about separate feeding areas. No wonder they're all worked up. So change/move if possible and if not try to change things up to make them safer. We don't want you to get hurt!!

I think I already said this to you, but if not I'll say it again. It's completely normal for a starved animal to have some food aggression. (Think about it, I would too!) Not acceptable, but if she's mellow and sweet the rest of the time I wouldn't feel so bad about it. As I said, the set up is just asking for them to make a ruckus.

Oh OK. I assume she cribbed when you got her? May be why she's having some trouble with the weight. Did the vet say anything about ulcers? That is not unlikely and may be worth treating for (scoping is a pain and expensive, usually you just treat).


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> The mare is threatening to come at you, and it's obviously not ideal for them to fight with each other, and is easy to get caught in the middle. I would ALWAYS carry a whip in that situation.
> 
> I would _definitely_ change that if possible.
> 
> ...


The barn owner likes them to be fed in stall and it's only Amy making the fuss.. 
Moving Amy isn't an option I just moved her here for money reasons it's an older friend of mine so board is free and is walking distant from my house. I can buy a whip to carry when I feed they don't get in my space I just want to get rid of this habit before things get bad. 

She was a cribber when I got her only cribs under very stressful events she was a racer only raced 8 times as a 3 year old she got cribbing then she then went back to her original show barn where she was retrained Western pleasure and had full vet check and was also bred and had 1 foal she stayed with that barn till she was 11 when a girl who worked at that barn bought her tried to teach her barrels (didn't do well so she sold her kept her for over a year) she went to a home who neglected her and left her in pasture till the girl who sold her saw how bad she was and demanded they give her back (they did) then she had her checked again and rehomed Amy to me cause she didn't want her.. Amy is now in her forever home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

For the deworming she's alttlie tricky with it is it still affective when mixed with her feed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I would lock them in first thing, then go back to feed room to prepare the feed.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

horseluver250 said:


> I would lock them in first thing, then go back to feed room to prepare the feed.


One door doesn't shut only Amys door does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds like she's the one causing the issues so I'd at least shut her in and see what can be done with the other door.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> For the deworming she's alttlie tricky with it is it still affective when mixed with her feed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I don't see why not, but doubt she'd eat it. Easier to just syringe imo.

I know you wormed her before how was she? I think if you don't make a big deal and just stick it in it's pretty easy. Or hand twitch her for a second. I'd make a syringe with apple sauce and give her that once or twice then the dewormer.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Sounds like she's the one causing the issues so I'd at least shut her in and see what can be done with the other door.


I do shut her in till both are done eating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> I don't see why not, but doubt she'd eat it. Easier to just syringe imo.
> 
> I know you wormed her before how was she? I think if you don't make a big deal and just stick it in it's pretty easy. Or hand twitch her for a second. I'd make a syringe with apple sauce and give her that once or twice then the dewormer.


One time I used the syringe but she spits it out 
Second time put it in her beet pulp and she didn't even know she was eating it ate every drop just wasn't sure if it effected the product.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Shut her in before you go anywhere near the feed I meant.

You should hold her head up and stroke her throat, like you do when giving a dog or cat a pill. She can't spit it out if you don't let her! I think most horses will spit it out if they can lol.

I would definitely do it orally, but if you want to put it in her feed fine. I don't *think* it would cause an issue, but check with your vet if you aren't sure.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> The barn I board at is set up alittle different the barn is in the pasture and feed room is not attached here's a idea layout lol not the artist just giving you idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that set up I would leave them locked out in the pasture, fix the feed, get feed laid and bring them in one at a time. Haltered and led to their own areas. She would always be last, since she's trying to be dominant. I would put her right on the bottom of the pecking order with regard to me.

You can put the dewormer in their feed, it's fine. If I think one might refuse the feed I only put a little feed in the pail and then when they finish the feed with dewormer, I put the rest in. In the meantime, you can fill an old dewormer paste tube with applesauce and give it to her, she'll start loving the idea of being dewormed.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> In that set up I would leave them locked out in the pasture, fix the feed, get feed laid and bring them in one at a time. Haltered and led to their own areas. She would always be last, since she's trying to be dominant. I would put her right on the bottom of the pecking order with regard to me.
> 
> You can put the dewormer in their feed, it's fine. If I think one might refuse the feed I only put a little feed in the pail and then when they finish the feed with dewormer, I put the rest in. In the meantime, you can fill an old dewormer paste tube with applesauce and give it to her, she'll start loving the idea of being dewormed.


Yeah bit that could cause more issues since I would then have to open the door and go back threw it to her feed bucket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> In that set up I would leave them locked out in the pasture, fix the feed, get feed laid and bring them in one at a time. Haltered and led to their own areas. She would always be last, since she's trying to be dominant. I would put her right on the bottom of the pecking order with regard to me.
> 
> You can put the dewormer in their feed, it's fine. If I think one might refuse the feed I only put a little feed in the pail and then when they finish the feed with dewormer, I put the rest in. In the meantime, you can fill an old dewormer paste tube with applesauce and give it to her, she'll start loving the idea of being dewormed.


I was under the impression the barn and feed room are IN the pasture??


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> I was under the impression the barn and feed room are IN the pasture??


Yea but the door to the stall is on the outside cause its a run in and the pan for feed is on opposite wall of stall so is have walk in to stall with her so could be bad too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Just confused by the other post. If you do go in the stall bring a whip. I would think that it would work better that way than the way it is though. Can you move the feed pan? Should be that hard even if it's attached. Or just put it on the floor inside, at least for now.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Just confused by the other post. If you do go in the stall bring a whip. I would think that it would work better that way than the way it is though. Can you move the feed pan? Should be that hard even if it's attached. Or just put it on the floor inside, at least for now.


It's a corner one that's attached I just see that way being more of a hassle once the buckets are made the go to there own stalls some times she makes alittle fuss but I say move on and she walks it and I tell her to move over and she goes to far side and waits nicely till I put feed in then I move out of the way and she eats. The biggest fuss is when I first come in and the walk to feed room
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> It's a corner one that's attached I just see that way being more of a hassle once the buckets are made the go to there own stalls some times she makes alittle fuss but I say move on and she walks it and I tell her to move over and she goes to far side and waits nicely till I put feed in then I move out of the way and she eats. The biggest fuss is when I first come in and the walk to feed room
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh ok thought you said otherwise. I'd just shut her in her stall first thing then feed her.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I know I just posted pictures the other day but I feel she looks different already one week on tribute kalm n ez and got Dewormed yesterday
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She does look a little perkier.. and it looks like she's starting to shed?

Would love to see future updates!!

(Thought- is her paddock all sand? You should try testing her manure for sand content, she may need to clear it out)


----------



## AFull99 (Feb 21, 2014)

she does seem to be more "awake". good for her! 

i've been following along your thread. is there anyway that you could toss them just 1 flake in the stalls, so that they have something to do while you get feed ready...and take the edge off the feeding frenzy? the feeding frenzy is normal for a lot of horses who have gone without. sounds like you are getting great tips, ideas (the whip) on how to safely deal with this. in time, when she knows for sure that you will not with hold food from her, she will settle down at feed time. but the biggest part, she needs to know that you are not going to stop feeding her, or otherwise remove her feed/hay. 

wormer in the feed...i have a horse who i have to put the wormer in the feed, and add applesauce to "hide" the taste. if i squirt the wormer directly into his mouth, he just spits it out  

so happy things are starting to turn around, weight / energy wise. i look forward to more updates!


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> She does look a little perkier.. and it looks like she's starting to shed?
> 
> Would love to see future updates!!
> 
> (Thought- is her paddock all sand? You should try testing her manure for sand content, she may need to clear it out)


Yea sadly it is a 90% sand.. she got moved her January 28th she hasn't been there long
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

AFull99 said:


> she does seem to be more "awake". good for her!
> 
> i've been following along your thread. is there anyway that you could toss them just 1 flake in the stalls, so that they have something to do while you get feed ready...and take the edge off the feeding frenzy? the feeding frenzy is normal for a lot of horses who have gone without. sounds like you are getting great tips, ideas (the whip) on how to safely deal with this. in time, when she knows for sure that you will not with hold food from her, she will settle down at feed time. but the biggest part, she needs to know that you are not going to stop feeding her, or otherwise remove her feed/hay.
> 
> ...


Thank you she does seem to be coming around nicely (still alittle all over the place but new non molasses feed is helping that)
She wouldn't have interest in a flake of hay.. as you can see the pasture is quite sandy so we keep a Bahia round bale on a concrete slab under a pole barn so she don't care for hay while I'm making the feed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Yea sadly it is a 90% sand.. she got moved her January 28th she hasn't been there long
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK. It looks like nice sand but not good to eat on lol. Worth checking for I think.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> OK. It looks like nice sand but not good to eat on lol. Worth checking for I think.


We go to the extremes to make sure they don't ingest a lot of sand.. but I am sure some still gets in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys question!!!!!! Amy is peeing an awful lot!! Every time I see her she is peeing this has been going on since the move to the new barn (01-28-14) it's awful yellow too....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Is she getting enough fluids?
Horse kept on dry lots can have problems not drinking enough which is why soaking hay and adding moisture to the feeds helps a lot
Increased protein levels in feed can cause excessive urinating and gives it a strong smell
If you could get a sample of her urine and have a vet analyze it for you I would do that


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jaydee said:


> Is she getting enough fluids?
> Horse kept on dry lots can have problems not drinking enough which is why soaking hay and adding moisture to the feeds helps a lot
> Increased protein levels in feed can cause excessive urinating and gives it a strong smell
> If you could get a sample of her urine and have a vet analyze it for you I would do that


They have a lot of water and she is always drinking a lot but wasn't sure on it being yellow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I mean is she in heat? Sometimes a new area can trigger heat in a mare and it can last awhile.

Well obviously yellow is normal, but too dark isn't good.

Make sure to keep her hydrated (even if she has access she may not be drinking enough on her own)

I would probably mention it to the vet and see what the vet thinks. It could be nothing or it could be an indication of an issue.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Urine can be yellow - what it shouldn't be is consistently thick or cloudy. 
I would worry more if she wasn't drinking or peeing enough.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay it's been alittle since I've been on here so here is a little update..
I contacted the stables she was at in Appoka Fl to get better info. The lady there had owned her for 5 years she obtained her from a gentleman (2005) as a broodmare Amy had 3 foals with him and 1 with this lady. She had girls working at the stables and gave Amy to one for a barrel horse back in 2012 and then she rehomed her to another girl who only had Amy 1 year and come to find out this girl just stop supplying Amy with feed!!! So she is the reason Amy got so skinny then I got her from this girl in January so yeah I've been lied to A LOT... 
Sorry about the rant..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's good to do background checks when possible...sometimes thing are VERY different then they appear.

How is Amy doing?


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> It's good to do background checks when possible...sometimes thing are VERY different then they appear.
> 
> How is Amy doing?


Yeah people lie.. she's doing awesome I'll take pictures when I go out today I feel a lot better knowing more of her past now!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, it always helps.

Would love some recent pics! You've been so great updating us. I'm glad she's doing so well.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Yes, it always helps.
> 
> Would love some recent pics! You've been so great updating us. I'm glad she's doing so well.


Amy today


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh my! I'm sure the angle helps, but her weight has definitely picked up (hard to tell how much, but it definitely has), her coat is starting to glow (and the color is richer too), she looks happy and perky, and she looks beautiful!! She definitely has that cared for look now, she's coming along!

She is going to be _stunning_ once she's in good condition!

The background is lovely too! lol. Looks so pretty and warm and dry... might need to take a vacation lol.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Good job!

Just curious what you ended up feeding her?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She is looking better - still a way to go but the fact that her coat now looks like its getting a shine to it and she is alert and interested in life again says a lot for how she feels
She's a really pretty horse


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Oh my! I'm sure the angle helps, but her weight has definitely picked up (hard to tell how much, but it definitely has), her coat is starting to glow (and the color is richer too), she looks happy and perky, and she looks beautiful!! She definitely has that cared for look now, she's coming along!
> 
> She is going to be _stunning_ once she's in good condition!
> 
> The background is lovely too! lol. Looks so pretty and warm and dry... might need to take a vacation lol.


Thank you she's doing good is shedding now she's on tribute kalm n ez still her 3rd week on it. And it is nice and dry here in Florida lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jaydee said:


> She is looking better - still a way to go but the fact that her coat now looks like its getting a shine to it and she is alert and interested in life again says a lot for how she feels
> She's a really pretty horse


Thank you I talked to the lady that owned her for 5 years before this happened I'll post some picks she sent of amy back in 2012!!! Right before she was sold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Thank you she's doing good is shedding now she's on tribute kalm n ez still her 3rd week on it. And it is nice and dry here in Florida lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Looks lovely! Did you ever try that high fat top dressing?


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

2011 with her 4th foal








Day she sold her 2012








Her baby now 








This last one breaks my heart I found this one that's the girl I got her from and you can sadly see how skinny Amy is under that saddle...








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Looks lovely! Did you ever try that high fat top dressing?


I haven't got it yet but I plan too alittle pricey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She's a real beauty - such a lovely head on her, how awful that she was let go down so badly, what is wrong with people? 
Its going to be interesting to see how she progresses so I hope you'll keep this thread updated


----------



## Maya1979 (Feb 26, 2014)

She was gorgeous and that grey she foaled is gorgeous also. I love your mare's head too. I'll also be interested to see the future pics as you get her back to her former self. Sick, that girl riding her like that. Looks like she was sweating quite a bit too. Best thing for Amy is that you got her. Your recent picture of her looks so much like an 11-year-old OTTB mare I just got a couple of weeks ago from a friend who purchased her at our local low-end auction (minus the ribs showing!).


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes I know an OTTB mare that looks very similar too.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> I haven't got it yet but I plan too alittle pricey.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's doing nicely without it though (not trying to say don't buy it- I think it's a good idea)

She's just lovely. She's stockier than I expected. You'd think if the lady saw that picture she'd of taken her back or something. :/

You got yourself a nice one!

It's good you have info on her now.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is a picture of her from the side view and I promise there is no trick of the lens or editing done to this picture she really is glowing lately.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> She's doing nicely without it though (not trying to say don't buy it- I think it's a good idea)
> 
> She's just lovely. She's stockier than I expected. You'd think if the lady saw that picture she'd of taken her back or something. :/
> 
> ...


I know she's quite stocky if I didn't have her papers I would think she had quarter in her!!! She's an awesome horse all around the attitude mellowed out on this new kalm n ez and she's just an all around sweetie!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Maya1979 said:


> She was gorgeous and that grey she foaled is gorgeous also. I love your mare's head too. I'll also be interested to see the future pics as you get her back to her former self. Sick, that girl riding her like that. Looks like she was sweating quite a bit too. Best thing for Amy is that you got her. Your recent picture of her looks so much like an 11-year-old OTTB mare I just got a couple of weeks ago from a friend who purchased her at our local low-end auction (minus the ribs showing!).


Her foal is a welsh cross long story behind why the bred a horse of her beauty and awesome lines to a welsh lol. 

You wouldn't believe the lies I got fed about this horse!! So sad.. I got the truth now though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Here is a picture of her from the side view and I promise there is no trick of the lens or editing done to this picture she really is glowing lately.


Great, she's picked up a lot of weight. Still a ways to go but overall she looks healthy and happy. She's still very very thin, but I wouldn't call her emaciated anymore. Good job!

She looks it lol, guess that feed did the trick! I'll have to keep it on my radar!


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Great, she's picked up a lot of weight. Still a ways to go but overall she looks healthy and happy. She's still very very thin, but I wouldn't call her emaciated anymore. Good job!
> 
> She looks it lol, guess that feed did the trick! I'll have to keep it on my radar!


Oh I know she's not in the clear yet but us sure on her way!!!!! 

I love this feed and so does she at the high amount of vitamin A sure helped the rain rot as well now just waiting on hair to come back in!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maya1979 (Feb 26, 2014)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Here is a picture of her from the side view and I promise there is no trick of the lens or editing done to this picture she really is glowing lately.


Her coat is so shiny! She is looking really good! I think she looks so much like the TB I just got, also stocky looking. If it wasn't for the lip tattoo, I'd swear she was appendix. I attached a picture, I hope it works :wink:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Looking much better on that last pic
Don't mock the welsh x TB - some of the best UK horses and ponies are a result of that mix!!!


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Maya1979 said:


> Her coat is so shiny! She is looking really good! I think she looks so much like the TB I just got, also stocky looking. If it wasn't for the lip tattoo, I'd swear she was appendix. I attached a picture, I hope it works :wink:


They could be sisters lol!! And her coat was so dull now it's looking great!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jaydee said:


> Looking much better on that last pic
> Don't mock the welsh x TB - some of the best UK horses and ponies are a result of that mix!!!


Her foal is beautiful just didn't see the point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its actually one of the crosses now seen in a lot of Sport horse and sport pony breeding - the welsh blood gives a sturdiness to the TB - though it can also give a lot of attitude!!!


----------



## Maya1979 (Feb 26, 2014)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> They could be sisters lol!! And her coat was so dull now it's looking great!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice pedigree on her (Amy) too, by the way!


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jaydee said:


> Its actually one of the crosses now seen in a lot of Sport horse and sport pony breeding - the welsh blood gives a sturdiness to the TB - though it can also give a lot of attitude!!!


Wow well that's cool to know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's Amys 14th birthday today lol I feel like a little kid but oh well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maya1979 (Feb 26, 2014)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> It's Amys 14th birthday today lol I feel like a little kid but oh well
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awww...happy birthday Amy!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

JUST got a phone call that my first lamb of the season was born... you have a little twin Amy 

Happy birthday!


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes for Amy

Just another little update Amy attitude has seemed to mellow out quite a bit now (still on Tribute Kalm n ez) no where near as much craziness at feeding time alittle ear pinning and then she's right in her stall also has slowed down on inhaling the feed (still gone pretty fast lol) 

Since the deworming of tapeworms she seems to be packing on some weight pretty fast now as well as gaining a nice shine!!!

Most important NO RAIN ROT!!! Just waiting on hair to come in now which it's starting to get a little fuzzy

With her gaining the weight as she is now when would you guys guess she could be saddled for light riding? I lounge her once to twice a week now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know if I would attribute her "mellowing" to the feed, I'm sure a large part of it is her settling in and feeling more secure.

Maybe the tapeworms were the issue? She does look good.

Yay for rainrot! This is something that will likely not come back, or come back rarely/minimally now that she has proper care. I'm sure she feels better!

Personally I wouldn't, but at this point I wouldn't say you were awful for doing so lol.

So I would suggest no, but IF you find a perfect fitting saddle and pad it up nicely and ride her at a walk only, don't make it physical, and don't do it often (say once a week), it's really not the end of the world.

I am not against lunging her _lightly_ once or twice a week. I would continue that, it is good for her to work.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Idk this feed as really made a difference in her in my opinion. I may just continue the lounging for now and maybe in another month evaluate her condition for riding again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^That is what I would suggest, better too little than too much in this situation. She gets turnout 24/7 from the sound of it and you handle her regularly (mental exercise). While I think physical exercise is good, I wouldn't push her with a rider yet. I would lunge her W/T, maybe at some point a little canter, lightly several days a week and build up (as in more trotting, less walking, type build up, build up time too but -I never lunge any horse more than 20 mins or so).

Once you feel you can lunge her "normally" and she has more flesh covering I'd start riding.

I would focus more on mental work/exercise as opposed to fitness at this point. Fitness can come when/after she's ready to ride.

I don't think it's a good idea to have her super fit and being lunged a ton then try to get on


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I agree with Yogiwick - you have to find the right line between lunging a horse to help keep it supple and as part of its training and discipline routine without getting it so fit that its bursting with energy that you'll have trouble working through.
The other thing you don't know is how much bad effect the barrel racing experience might have had on her - so aiming at keeping everything you do very calm and settled is the best way to go - I'd avoid anything that involves getting her excited or running around until you see how she reacts when she had a rider on board


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Much improved condition. And I think the TB/Welsh cross is great-her foal turned out lovely.


----------



## rydernation (Mar 12, 2014)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Amy is becoming alittle hard to handle (runs away from me, pinning ears a lot and chasing off other horse, food aggressive)
> 
> RECAP Amy is a very underweight horse I rescued a month ago
> 
> ...


LOL! A mare with moxie about her guys. I love it! My take, do you have a barn you could put her in to feed?


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been on lately but update








She is still on tribute kalm n ez I have put a saddle on her definitely needs work no rear or buck but side passes and keeps bobbing her head when you get on her.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

What type of bit would you recommend I ride Western she had a tom thumb today and did horrible tossing her head fightingbto turn left side passing and I believe it's the bit.. I had used a full cheek snaffle she didn't respond well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

Head tossing is not about bits, its about the connection to them with the hand.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

equitate said:


> Head tossing is not about bits, its about the connection to them with the hand.


She's tossing her head while I'm on the ground and the reins are on her neck that's not about connection of the hand..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

A tomb thumb isn't a good choice period, but it is definitely not what you should use on her since you don't really know what her training level is and such. Start with a snaffle. There are many forms and you'll have to experiment to find out exactly which mouthpiece works for her. I think a full cheek, half cheek, or something like that would be a good starter bit since it offers 'guidance' on the outside of the mouth when they're learning or if they're rusty. You can use an unjointed (mullen) , single jointed, double jointed, dog boned, ported, french link...there are SO many choices.

She isn't ready for any type of curb though. Curbs are for after a horse that can already w-t-c with very little direction from the reins, and who undstands the fundamentals of neck reining already.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm sure you mentioned way back that you'd had her teeth checked and sorted out so that shouldn't be the problem so my first thought is just how much yanking around did she have to suffer from the wannabee barrel racer that had her? She might have become really afraid of the bit as a result, I mentioned before that it concerned me that she'd messed with her head and the mare would take a lot of time and patience to recover from it
I think I would try a Happy Mouth shaped mullen mouth bit on her if she was mine because I've found they work well on horses that have lost confidence in the bit
Another thought is maybe try her in an English Hackamore - we had an OTTB that was terrible in any bit but wonderful in one of those. I like the Stubben version of it because it has more adjustment and a lovely wide padded noseband


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I'm sure you mentioned way back that you'd had her teeth checked and sorted out so that shouldn't be the problem so my first thought is just how much yanking around did she have to suffer from the wannabee barrel racer that had her? She might have become really afraid of the bit as a result, I mentioned before that it concerned me that she'd messed with her head and the mare would take a lot of time and patience to recover from it
> I think I would try a Happy Mouth shaped mullen mouth bit on her if she was mine because I've found they work well on horses that have lost confidence in the bit
> Another thought is maybe try her in an English Hackamore - we had an OTTB that was terrible in any bit but wonderful in one of those. I like the Stubben version of it because it has more adjustment and a lovely wide padded noseband


I had that thought to I'm personally not a fan of barrels it ruins the horses imo but the girl said she had her in top riding condition when she was hers.. (also same girl who starved her after Amy wasn't cut out for barrels) she was fine till it came to the bit locked her mouth and tried to fight it then just chomped and chomped at it throwing her head (more bobbing then throwing) and just seemed very uneasy I first thought it could be that she left her pasture buddy but I think it's more then that after the crazy sidepassing and little crow hops I got off checked all my equipment and nothing seemed wrong but she was still uneasy climbed up again and still the same thing but now we were both aggravated so it wasn't getting better made her stand patiently and calm before I would dismount.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> I had that thought to I'm personally not a fan of barrels it ruins the horses imo


That is really not fair nor accurate. Any discipline or incorrect riding style can be detrimental to a horse health wise physically and mentally. It has to do with the rider, training style and care of the horse not the discipline. 

Also a Tom Thumb is a really harsh bit, I personally would never use one. I wouldn't blame my horse for tossing his head or any other poor behavior with one in his mouth. 

I agree with Endiku start with a snaffle and work from there.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Roux said:


> That is really not fair nor accurate. Any discipline or incorrect riding style can be detrimental to a horse health wise physically and mentally. It has to do with the rider, training style and care of the horse not the discipline.
> 
> Also a Tom Thumb is a really harsh bit, I personally would never use one. I wouldn't blame my horse for tossing his head or any other poor behavior with one in his mouth.
> 
> I agree with Endiku start with a snaffle and work from there.


It's just my opinion everyone has one.. I'm not the only one that thinks that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

The previous owner used a dog bone short shank on her any thoughts on that bit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Many people use twisted wire bits, mechanical hackamores with 10" shanks, and feed horses sweet feed too. Doesn't make any of that good! 

A dogbone mouthpiece on a 2-3" shank is much better than a tomb thumb, but it still TOO MUCH for this mare. She must learn her basics consistently before being bumped up to a shank, even if it is short.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Endiku said:


> Many people use twisted wire bits, mechanical hackamores with 10" shanks, and feed horses sweet feed too. Doesn't make any of that good!
> 
> A dogbone mouthpiece on a 2-3" shank is much better than a tomb thumb, but it still TOO MUCH for thistle mare. She must learn her basics consistently before being bumped up to a shank, even if it is short.


Yeah I think she just did everything she could to ruin this horse.. so just a plain snaffle she be my start
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would try a simple snaffle - ex-racehorses are more likely to be used to something like that in their mouth
Go for a really mild bit to start with as the horse is less inclined to try to get away from it


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Is a full cheek snaffle okay.._Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep, full cheek is great  I suggest getting one with keepers though, to prevent them from getting caught on anything. They don't cost much at all, $4-5 dollars at most.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Agree with the type of bit being a good one to try and also with getting the keepers
Hopefully she will learn that the bit isn't a weapon of torture to yank her about with and begin to accept it more happily.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jaydee said:


> Agree with the type of bit being a good one to try and also with getting the keepers
> Hopefully she will learn that the bit isn't a weapon of torture to yank her about with and begin to accept it more happily.


Stupid question what are keepers.. does it matter I ride western (she was and English hunter jumper before the barrels...) and what's the point..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Bit keepers  they are usually used on full cheek snaffles, to hold back the top part. It keeps that piece from getting caught on something if the horse rubs it's head, and from getting stuck in the nostril. They're super cheap and easy to apply, and much safer.

https://www.smartpakequine.com/bit-...9&source=pla&gclid=CNGRotu3jr4CFenm7AodSTMAKg

They should be used regardless of if you ride english or western.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay will be getting some for our next ride!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Let us know how it goes!  Have you already ridden her?


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Miss Amy all tacked up


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Endiku said:


> Let us know how it goes!  Have you already ridden her?


I will! and yes very light and brief riding session's but she's not doing to bad haven't rode her since I posted the head tossing and aide passing stupid Florida weather...:-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

she's looking good

huge improvement from the first pics


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jmike said:


> she's looking good
> 
> huge improvement from the first pics


Thank you it's a slow steady process
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys update  Amy is doing awesome in her weight gain but am thinking maybe she has ulcers.. I started a thread on that if anyone could give some advice or what medicine works best and has a good price!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Spent all day working with Amy on the ground! Getting her to accept the bit and realize its not a weapon! She was responding well to it from the ground! Hopefully we can try it from saddle very sooner again with better results.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Moved Amy to new pasture due to the dead end in weight gain so now she has alot of acres and grass she is so happy now running and trotting all around!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Any recent pics?


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I know these aren't the best she did alittle back tracking but were getting back on track now she's in a better pasture


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Its still a huge difference though.

Most importantly she looks healthy! She just glows!

Thanks for the pic


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the support I'll post more pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Just read this from start to finish and subbing to see more of Amy, she's so pretty and wow, she's looking so much better since you first got her! Congratulations, you've done so well by her, she's obviously fallen into the right hands after the wrong ones


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

awe thank you here is more of Amy


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She looks great in those!


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

She is really coming around!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maya1979 (Feb 26, 2014)

She is looking great - love that lush tail!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

She is really looking good now ! Congrats you have done a great job


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks guys!! Have alot of you to thank to for all your great advice and ideas!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She looks like a different horse. Amazing change in her since you first started posting on here


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you Jaydee she has come along way I have owned plenty of horses but this one stole my heart I have put so much time money and most of all love into her she still has a way to come but she's doing AWESOME!! is riding just about perfect now with the exception of wanting to speed up into next gait but no more side passing or head tossing like a few months ago it's now just finishing up her muscling and this horrible thrush and she will be pretty set!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha I just went back and read this whole thread OH BOY I was every where with this from tapeworms to ulcers trying to figure this mare out!! This month on the 15th marks 6 months I have had Amy in my care I thought this would be easier then it was I thought "oh I'll just slap some weight on her and she will be good to go in a couple months" almost 6 months later and still working on that "perfect" condition! Having a horse like this gives me something to work for and to feel good about and really can't thank you guys enough!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think its great that you care so much - but it can also give you a lot of stress!!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You've done a wonderful job with her!


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks guys!! Wish you guys could see her in person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Edgy13 (Jul 5, 2014)

Mares tend to be moody so this is normal. Or it could be her environment or something you are wearing that she isn't used to.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah it was the bit and her old environment mixed together she's doing great now listens perfectly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

As most of you know (from my other threads...) Amy has thrush quite a nasty case in one hoof and minor in the other 3. She also had a nasty cut I was keeping clean and now two weeks later seems to be proud flesh (yay...) always something..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

They all do that 

Luckily doesnt sound like anything super serious. Thanks for the update!


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Amys poor leg... It actually looks better.. any ideas to get it to heal better? Do you think it will scar? 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would put some scarlet oil spray on it. It sounds horrid, but a VEt had me put some on a neighbors colt that had run through a barb wire fence and t post.. ( i found him hurt so the man asked us to tend to him ) and we hosed the gash and puncture and put on the scarlet oil , and there is a very small scar and it did not develop proud flesh, this wound was the colts chest.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Is this proud flesh on amy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

So you all know I moved Amy to a nice grass pasture she's doing awesome with that but she seems to be dropping weight again... Nothing has changed why is she dropping weight I work her very lightly but idk why she's dropping weight...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

I think, yes that does look like proud flesh. I've always used this white powder on it, it sticks well and it takes care of it rather quickly, you can get it at most farm stores. If you don't put anything on it, it will most likely scar and the hair tends to grow back weird on top.

FarnamÂ® Wonder DustÂ® | Dover Saddlery


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have been putting wonder dust on it I started it yesterday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

When you used wonder dust did you peel scab off everyday you re applied or just put in on top?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't peel scabs off, hose them off, everyday for a good while. Then reapply the wonder dust.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

So you all know I moved Amy to a nice grass pasture she's doing awesome with that but she seems to be dropping weight again... Nothing has changed why is she dropping weight I work her very lightly but idk why she's dropping weight... I am now not working her just want her to gain weight.. in pictures it don't show it but she sinking down at her hips again and topline still is really sunken in..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

i saw somewhere else where someone recommended corn oil and maybe wheat germ to help add weight



Elana said:


> If you are not getting enough calories in this horse you can get a better feed AND add 1/2 c. corn oil to it. In October, for the winter, reduce the amount to 1/4 c corn oil and add 1/4 c wheat germ oil for the added vitamin A, D and E that Corn Oil can block absorption of.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah I can try that what is a good way to build topline..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## renedm1 (Jun 18, 2014)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Today she was quite the you know what I walked in to pasture and she was pinning her ears at me and the 22 year old gelding (who was just walking next to me) and I then started to wave her off (she didn't like that) trotted of throwing her head around and making quite a fuss so I went to making there feed and I hear them and she's turned around with her butt to him kicking out at him and pinning them ears..
> Ran her off again so walked to the stalls (they are run in stalls) and she runs past me to chase him off and starts spinning and bucking and kicking and making a fool out of her self so I then again RUN HER OFF. My theory is when there like that to make them move their feet
> 
> Am I approaching this right what would you do..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I think you need to establish who you are in the herd and to her! You are the alpa and she needs to understand that. Hands on ground work! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys, the things you're quoting are from months ago.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I know yogiwick... If they read all the way through they would see I said she has gotten better with that forever ago..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well it is a long thread, however I'm glad you keep on updating it!

Just hope people don't comment as they read (which I do tend to do myself )


----------



## Edgy13 (Jul 5, 2014)

Is she doing any better than your last update??


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Yeah I can try that what is a good way to build topline..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


searching through other threads, and this is what i see



notsurewho said:


> Trot poles, hills, doing long and low exercises that stretch his back are all good





LemonZeus said:


> I would try to include some hill work. I do a few spurts of backing my gelding uphill on a leadline once he's nice and warmed up.


 


Elana said:


> The way to help a top line is to work on the muscles of the belly.
> 
> This means belly lifts when grooming, trotting up hills on a long loose rein with the rider standing in the stirrups. Trotting over poles on the ground.. working up to 8 poles raised up 12 inches.
> 
> Riding should be 4-6 days a week and _working up to_ workouts long enough to really work the horse (an hour or more).





showjumperachel said:


> Building up a top line is hard and takes a LOT of work! Over the past 3 months I have been working with Blazer 5 days a week and can definitely see a difference. I wish I would have taken before and after pictures, but of course I didn't stop to think of that at the beginning of our journey.
> 
> IMHO, the building of a topline starts from the horses butt. The horses hindquarters are their engine! When a horse powers from behind it results in lifting their back and then their head comes down BECAUSE their hindquarters are engaged and their back is lifted. You dont want to pull your horses head down, but rather have them push from behind which results in a lower head set. This is much, much harder than it sounds (at least in my opinion anyways!). What has worked really well for Blazer is that I lunge him in side reins for about 10-15 minutes EVERY TIME before I ride him. I will lunge for about 2 minutes each direction without side reins so he can get a little warmed up and then clip them on. I DO NOT put the side reins on tight, they are rather loose to encourage him to stretch down and out. I encourage him to engage his hind end and lift with his back legs by raising the whip (sometimes I have to crack it), and then gently tugging and releasing on the lunge line so that he uses the extra energy to come UP rather than go faster. I also do a lot of transitions on the lunge line.
> 
> ...


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you jmike
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Edgy13 said:


> Is she doing any better than your last update??


She is having a hard time keeping weight not sure why she went down again but I had to switch to a lower quality feed (money reasons) so I'm sure that's why but other then that just really trying to build muscle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Edgy13 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm sure she will improve! Has she seen a vet?


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

[url]http://i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y391/Kimberlyrae1993/Mobile%20Uploads/VIDEO0127_0000013582_zps1e96c1d7.jpg[/url][IMG/]
***UPDATE ON AMY***
Still doing good on riding an exercise feet are looking a lot better. Also started her on Max E Glo Rice Bran Meal yesterday.
[size=1][i]Posted via Mobile Device[/i][/size]


----------



## paintmered (Jul 27, 2014)

She might not have a lot of respect for you. An exercise to help respect is doing little lunging circles at a walk and then changing direction. Keep doing that like 6 or 7 times and then make them turn on the haunches about 180%. Another thing that might help is the feed. If she's high strung then you might have to consider changing her feed to a less sugary feed. I feed a grain like supplement to my skinny rescues called "fat cat". it is very cheap and works very well. Good luck!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hows her leg?


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

OH ALMOST FORGOT TO UPDATE THAT!!!! I've been using wonder dust religiously since I posted last about it didn't seem to be working at all... So I started picking the scab.. (i know sounds mean and gross...) And then applying the wonder dust everyday and I've done that for a week now and the cut is HALF the size it was!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

paintmered said:


> She might not have a lot of respect for you. An exercise to help respect is doing little lunging circles at a walk and then changing direction. Keep doing that like 6 or 7 times and then make them turn on the haunches about 180%. Another thing that might help is the feed. If she's high strung then you might have to consider changing her feed to a less sugary feed. I feed a grain like supplement to my skinny rescues called "fat cat". it is very cheap and works very well. Good luck!


Hello this thread is an on going one with my ups and downs with my mare her respect issues have been resolved we spent a lot of time sweat and tears learning who was alpha (mares are stubborn) she has come a long way for sure with her body and mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello guys farrier came out again Amys thrush is clearling up nicely and there is new growth on the frogs one of her back toes is still quite long but were thinking that's just her slight bruising on the a couple feet but other then that were doing quite nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys I'm getting a new saddle which do you think would be better for Amy full quarter horse bars or semi??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys! Just keeping you all updated (not sure if anyone is still is following this) Amy is doing awesome we moved pastures in June to a beautiful green pasture and well she loves it! Were having problem getting her in but we handled that has all her weight back just lacking alittle top line now but gaining slowly (crazy schedule can't ride her the way I would like) but is doing awesome under saddle in a snaffle bit I am amazed with her and how's she's turned out!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

So glad


----------



## Maya1979 (Feb 26, 2014)

That is great news! You've sure come a long way with her! She is a very lucky horse to have found you!


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys thought you might want to see Amy now.
Please no jokes on her horrible hair cut.. lol she managed to rip a good chunk out so I had to "fix" it I don't want to roach it..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Looking good!!!

Looks like a different horse and she looks happy and relaxed 

Congrats!


----------



## Maya1979 (Feb 26, 2014)

She looks awesome! Hard to believe she is the same horse, I went back and looked at her picture on the first page of this thread! Her coat is so beautiful and her weight is good. Looks like she's building good muscle too. Do you still have her in the pasture? I'm curious, what saddle did you end up getting for her?

I like her mane actually. I need to trim my TB's a little shorter like that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I should add- I do like the "pulled" look for her. I would go shorter and actually do it and make it her norm


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I went with a semi quarter high withers saddle she's still in the pasture she loves it out there I caught her running and bucking the other day thinking no one could see her!!! She's always a mess though out there lol she rubbed her part of her tail out at the base horses will be horses I guess lol I thought about making her mane alittle shorter but I just love long beautiful manes! But ay the rate she's going it will be cute she's a trouble maker even for being 14
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

